# E-Book - Lohnt es sich?



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich war schon immer eine begeisterte Leserin. In letzter Zeit hat mein Bücherkonsum aber abgenommen. Die Gründe: Mir geht der Platz für all die Bücher aus, die ich gerne hätte (woran auch meine Mangasammelwut schuld ist, die schon einen ganzen Schrank verstopft) und wenn ich in die Buchhandlung gehe, ist nie der Band da, den ich gern hätte.

Als das E-Book angekündigt wurde, dachte ich gleich: Das ist was für mich. Ich wollte aber erst abwarten, ob es sich durchsetzt. Heutzutage sehe ich sie ständig, also hab ich meinem Freund erzählt, dass ich mir jetzt gern eins kaufen würde. Der hat erstmal gemeint, ich könnte mir genausogut ein Smartphone holen, hätte dann sogar mehr Funktionen. Ich denk aber nicht, dass ich das Phone für igendwas anderes einsetzen würde, also halt ich das eher für eine dämliche Idee.

Zum E-Book hab ich folgende Fragen und hoffe, dass diejenigen, die eins haben, sie mir beantworten können:

Wieviel kosten die Bücher, die man downloaden kann? In der Buchhandlung muss ich pro Taschenbuch mit ca. 10 € und für ein Hardcover mit 20 € rechnen. Ich nehme irgendwie an, dass digitale Bücher weniger kosten. Wie bezahlt man die Bücher? Gibt man eine ELV an oder braucht man eine Kreditkarte? Oder kann man sich Rechnungen schicken lassen?

Was für Bücher werden zum Download angeboten? Ich möchte hauptsächlich Fantasybücher lesen, die Unmengen Krimis interessieren mich z.B. nicht. Auch Horror oder Thriller ist mein Fall.

Wie lange hält der Akku von so einem E-Book? Ich würde es natürlich meist mitnehmen, um z.B. im Zug zu lesen.

Kann ich Bücher, die ich bereits in Papierform zuhause habe, auf irgendeine Art kostenlos auf das E-Book downloaden?

Ich danke jetzt schon für eure Antworten.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten die Bücher, die man downloaden kann? In der Buchhandlung muss ich pro Taschenbuch mit ca. 10 € und für ein Hardcover mit 20 € rechnen. Ich nehme irgendwie an, dass digitale Bücher weniger kosten. Wie bezahlt man die Bücher? Gibt man eine ELV an oder braucht man eine Kreditkarte? Oder kann man sich Rechnungen schicken lassen?



Kommt auf den Anbieter an. Amazon oder Weltbild unterstützen z. B. ELV.



> Was für Bücher werden zum Download angeboten? Ich möchte hauptsächlich Fantasybücher lesen, die Unmengen Krimis interessieren mich z.B. nicht. Auch Horror oder Thriller ist mein Fall.



Noch wird nicht alles auch als eBook angeboten; Horror, Thriller und Fantasy sind aber gut dabei. Da hilft nur nachsuchen, wieweit der persönliche Präferenzbereich abgedeckt ist.



> Wie lange hält der Akku von so einem E-Book? Ich würde es natürlich meist mitnehmen, um z.B. im Zug zu lesen.



Das kommt auf den Reader an. Der Trekstor, den Weltbild für 60 Euro anbietet, hat einen LED-Bildschirm, der naturgemäß recht viel Strom braucht; mehr als 3 - 4 Stunden ist da nicht drin. Der Kindle benötigt dank eInk keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung und hält erheblich länger; kann dafür mit seinem "virtuellen-Papier-Bildschirm" keine Farbe.
Außerdem unterstützt nicht jeder Reader auch jedes Format. Du wirst nicht darum herumkommen, Dich vorher mit den verschiedenen angebotenen Modellen auseinanderzusetzen, um den für Dich geeigneten Reader herauszufinden. Die Feature-Liste ist recht lang (Bedienbarkeit, Touchscreen, Auflösung, Möglichkeiten wie mp3/Bilder/Filme, Größe, Gewicht etc.); da hilft nur, sich die Dinger selbst anzuschauen. Wie so häufig gibt es auch hier keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die alles kann. 

So ein eBook-Reader ist eine feine, sinnvolle Sache; spart Platz, ist angenehm zu halten. Gerade für Leute, die nicht von "Features", die sie eh niemals brauchen, erschlagen werden wollen, sind sie ideal (meine Mutter ist 82 und liebt ihren TrekStor, weil er einfach zu bedienen ist - und bis auf einen Taschenrechner hatte sie noch nie so etwas wie einen "Computer" in den Händen).



> Kann ich Bücher, die ich bereits in Papierform zuhause habe, auf irgendeine Art kostenlos auf das E-Book downloaden?



Nicht, daß ich wüßte. Zumindest nichts erlaubtes .


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich hab heute morgen das Kindle gesehen und das gefiel mir schon recht gut. Kompakt, aber genug Platz für die Buchstaben, der Bildschirm war hell genug. Einmal war es kurz im Negativ, aber das lag wahrscheinlich an dem Winkel, in dem ich es angesehen hatte.

Ich brauch keine Features wie Farbe oder ähnliches, die Bücher, die ich lese, bestehen aus schwarzweißen Buchstaben, nicht aus bunten Bildern.

Was mich noch interessiert, wie das mit den Downloads funktioniert. Geht man mit dem E-Book per W-Lan in den Shop oder macht man das alles auf dem PC und zieht die Bücher dann einfach per USB auf das E-Book?


Der letzte Satz mach mich etwas stutzig. Auch die E-Books sind schon gehackt worden? Naja, eigentlich eher wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Oktober 2011)

Das meiste wirst Du auf deinen PC laden, sprich online kaufen und dann per Kabel auf den Reader packen.
Das Kindle ist wirklich gut, hab das schon getestet und überlege auch das zu kaufen.

Im Netz gibt es mehr als genug Seiten, die ... wie nennt man das.... "Sicherheitskopien" von E-Books anbieten. Aber das ist jetzt nicht gerade die legale Version...


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2011)

Um mich als halbwegs ahnungslose aber interessierte Person anzuschliessen:

Kindle kann meines Wissens nach kein ePub aber es gibt Möglichkeiten das zu konvertieren? Wobei das auch nur bei DRM-freien Dateien gehen dürfte.


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Oktober 2011)

jap Kindle kann kein ePub. Man kann aber zum Teil auch Sachen mit Calibre konvertieren. Aber wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe geht das mit ePub nicht. 

Ansonsten hat das Kindle halt die Amazonbindung. Wobei ich mich über die vorhandene Auswahl nicht wirklich beklagen kann. 

Die Grösse ist angenehm. Das Display ist halt so hell wie die Umgebung. Und es ist extrem angenehm mit dem eInk-System zu lesen. Man kann die Schriftgrösse variieren. Das kurze Invertieren passiert beim "blättern" 

Bücher kann man im Prinzip direkt von Amazon via W-Lan aufs Kindle schicken lassen. (vorausgesetzt das Kindle ist in reichweite eines W-Lans). Ansonsten halt ganz normal mit Datenübertragung vom PC. 

Bisher find ich's toll.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

der weltbild ebookreader ist von trekstore und der hat jedenfalls das alte modell 8 stunden akku leistung und hintergrundbeleuchtung.

er kannt txt,pdf und epub lesen

er hat ein ein leichtes problem ab und zu bei epubs über 500 kb 

zeitschriften und tageszeitungen noch nicht draufgelesen aber sonst gehts mit den büchern.

deutsche bücher sind teils nicht billiger als ihr papierformat da darfste dich beim staat und dessen buchpreisbindungsgesetz bedanken 


je nach reader haste usb festplatte oder w-lan oder nen sd karten slot für die bücher


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Oktober 2011)

Ahso ja Preise. Das teuerste war ein Buch, was bisher nur gebunden auf dem Markt ist. Als e-book 12 Euro vs 25 bei der gebundenen Version. Der Rest liegt so bei 2-10 Euro. Die Klassiker bekommt man zum Teil einfach kostenlos.

Akkulaufzeit Kindle: meine bessere Hälfte hat 3.5 Bücher (naja so Star-Trek Romane) lesen können bevor er seins aufladen musste. Er Synchronisiert seins aber auch ständig mit seinem Android wobei es wohl deutlich Akku frisst. 
Ansonsten hält es angeblich bis zu einem Monat wenn man täglich 0.5h liest. wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass ein schneller Leser, der damit häufiger blättert eine geringfügig kürzere Akkulaufzeit hat. 

Das Trekstor hat mWn ne Akkulaufzeit von 6 h. Hat aber auch Backlight was meiner Meinung nach weniger angenehm zu lesen ist. da kann man gleich sein iPhone verwenden. 

von touchscreen möcht ich auch abraten, die extra-schicht spiegelt stärker als andere und machen angeblich die Schrift weniger scharf.


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Huch, ganz schön teuer für eine digitale Datei. Aber immerhin löst es das Platzproblem (ich kann sowieso keine 50 Bücher im Monat lesen *lach*)

Was ist denn epub? Eine Dateiendung? Ja, ich weiß, ich hab über nix eine Ahnung, aber deshalb frag ich ja auch.

SD-Karten würden nicht funktionieren, mein PC erkennt die Dinger nicht, obwohl er einen Slot hat. Muss ich mich bei meinem Verlobten bedanken, der hat das Teil nämlich zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epub


----------



## win3ermute (28. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Was ist denn epub? Eine Dateiendung? Ja, ich weiß, ich hab über nix eine Ahnung, aber deshalb frag ich ja auch.



Um genau zu sein, ist das ein "eBook-Format", das halt die Datei-Endung ".pub" hat. Das war einer der Gründe, warum ich kein Kindle wollte - immerhin gibt es genügend "freie Bücher" in diesem Format.



> SD-Karten würden nicht funktionieren, mein PC erkennt die Dinger nicht, obwohl er einen Slot hat. Muss ich mich bei meinem Verlobten bedanken, der hat das Teil nämlich zusammengeschraubt.



Aus irgendwelchen Gründen mag mein PC auch keine SD-Karten. Statt neuem Kartenleser funzte der Umweg über meine Digitalkamera problemlos. Falls sowas bei euch im Haushalt vorhanden ist, ist das eventuell eine schnelle Lösung.


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Gut zu wissen, dass das .pub häufig vorhanden ist und vom Kindle nicht erkannt wird.

Ja, ich hab eine Digicam mit Kabel ^^ Gut zu wissen, dass man die als Umweg benutzen kann.

Edit:

Ich bin eben mal auf Amazon gewesen und der Kindle kommt super weg. Da er ja eh seinen eigenen Büchershop anschließt (mit 1400 Exemplaren), wird man wohl nicht plötzlich Epubs bekommen, denk ich.

Außerdem ist er w-lan-fähig, was mir schonmal sehr gefällt. Konnte allerdings noch nicht rausfinden, ob man jetzt eine Kredikarte braucht. Ich hab bloß eine Prepaid-Wirecard und das kann teuer werden, wenn man viel damit bezahlen möchte.


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Oktober 2011)

ne, kannst mit ELV zahlen.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2011)

Mir fallen da irgendwie nur die negativen Punkte ein 

Ich bin ein materieller Mensch und hab gerne was in der Hand wenn ich Geld ausgebe. 
Bücher kann man in der Badewanne, bei -10 Grad beim warten auf den Buss und bei 50 Grad in der Wüste lesen.
Bücher zerkratzen nicht, wenn man sie irgendwo hinlegt.
Ich kann unbegrenzt lange lesen, solange ich irgendwo ein paar Kerzen finde.
Man kann Bücher im allgemeinen nicht durch einen technischen Defekt verlieren.
Man kann Bücher tauschen...


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn du 10 Tage Urlaub machst packst du in deinen Rucksack auch mal eben 6 Bücher? Haha


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2011)

Mir persönlich wäre es zu schade in 10 Tagen Urlaub 6 Bücher zu lesen .
Das kann ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:
Mir fallen da irgendwie nur die negativen Punkte ein 

Ich bin ein materieller Mensch und hab gerne was in der Hand wenn ich Geld ausgebe. 
Bücher kann man in der Badewanne, bei -10 Grad beim warten auf den Buss und bei 50 Grad in der Wüste lesen.
_*Kannst mit dem e-book auch*_
Bücher zerkratzen nicht, wenn man sie irgendwo hinlegt.
_*dafür gibts Folien, schon mal ein Buch 5x gelesen, ohne Abnutzungserscheinungen?*_
Ich kann unbegrenzt lange lesen, solange ich irgendwo ein paar Kerzen finde.
_*Es gibt niemanden auf der Welt, der ein e-book 1 Monat eingeschaltet läßt, um ein Buch zu lesen.*_
Man kann Bücher im allgemeinen nicht durch einen technischen Defekt verlieren.
_*Wasserschaden, Feuerschaden, *_
Man kann Bücher tauschen...
_*Ok, das wäre für mich der einzige Kritikpunkt*_
_*Ich werde mir wohl das Sony e-Book holen, Vorteil gegenüber Kindle: 
mehr Bücher haben Platz, bessere Wörterbücher und Musik abspielen*_


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Mir fallen da irgendwie nur die negativen Punkte ein
> 
> Ich bin ein materieller Mensch und hab gerne was in der Hand wenn ich Geld ausgebe.
> Bücher kann man in der Badewanne, bei -10 Grad beim warten auf den Buss und bei 50 Grad in der Wüste lesen.
> ...



Tja, ich find die Punkte eher nicht negativ.

Früher wollte ich Bücher auch in der Hand haben, aber heute denk ich nur: Wohin? Da kommt es mir ganz Recht, dass ich sie alle auf einem 6-Zoll-Teil speichern kann.

Ich lese nicht in der Badewanne! Das Buch könnte nass werden (ein Horror für mich)!
Bei - 10 Grad könnte ich keine Seite umblättern. Da halte ich ja eher den Ebook Reader mit Handschuhen griffsicher.
Ich werde niemals in eine Wüste mit 50 Grad gehen! Nein!

Ich würde mir für das Ebook eine Schutzhülle holen wie für alles, was einen Bildschirm hat und herumgetragen wird.

Ich würde hauptsächlich unterwegs lesen, also nicht mehr als eine halbe Stunde am Stück. Zuhause kann man es jederzeit aufladen.

Das mit dem technischen Defekt stimmt wohl.

Ich tausche nicht. Meine Bücher gehören mir!


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2011)

> _*Kannst mit dem e-book auch*_


Die Dinger sind echt wasserfest ? Dann respekt dafür .



> _*dafür gibts Folien, schon mal ein Buch 5x gelesen, ohne Abnutzungserscheinungen?*_



Klar sehen meine Bücher irgendwann sehr gebraucht aus. Aber wenn ich mir ein neues Buch kaufe, hat es nich schon die Spuren vom alten Buch an sich .



> _*Wasserschaden, Feuerschaden, *_



Das überlebt ein E-Bookreader auch nicht.


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell stört mich bei den eBook Readern vor allem das Format-Chaos. Wenn dann auch noch DRM dazu kommt ...
Im Prinzip schiessen sich die Verlage gerade genauso ins Knie wie die Musikindustrie damals.

Heikles Thema, aber wenn man auf legalen Pfaden wandeln will dann würde ich mich derzeit auf jeden Fall noch gegen einen eBook Reader entscheiden.


----------



## Servon (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
habe jetzt mit dem kleinen Kindle mein erstes e-book und bin nach drei Büchern schon sehr zufrieden. Eine schöne Erweiterung zu normalen Büchern. Ich habe mich für die abgespeckte entschieden, da ich nur damit Lesen will. Und man kann schön lange auf dem Rücken im Bett lesen, das kann man nicht so einfach mit gebundenen Ausgaben. Die E-Ink Anzeige ist eine Wohltat für die Augen und kein Vergleich zum ermüdenden LED lesen, erfordert aber eine externe Lichtquelle. Aber da er nur beim Umblättern Strom verbraucht, hat man eine Akku Laufzeit von 1 Monat (Die richtigen E-book fans finden das noch zu kurz). Man muss natürlich mit der Bindung an Amazon zu recht kommen, aber es gibt Möglichkeiten die nicht unterstützten Formate zu konvertieren und an den Kindle zu schicken. Kostenlose e-books gibt es ohne Ende im Web. Und da du gerade Fantasy erwähnst, das Neue von Terry Pratchett "Snuff" steht auch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Littletall (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte übers WE drüber nachgedacht und gerade wegen diesem Formatewahnsinn, das Tikume erwähnt hatte, hatte ich mich erstmal dagegen entschieden.

Aber jetzt schreibt Servon, dass man mit dem Kindle problemlos Formate umwandeln kann.

Jetzt bin ich irgendwie wieder am Anfang.


----------



## Servon (31. Oktober 2011)

Tikume hat schon Recht mit dem Chaos. Problemlos ist ein wenig übertrieben, manche sagen sie hätten kaum Probleme mit dem konvertieren, und manche haben Probleme bei Absätzen u.s.w..
Habe bisher nur pdf konvertiert und an den Kindle geschickt. Jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, amazon selber bietet einen Konverter von ePub nach Mobi KindleGenV1.2 , als Alternative soll es Calibre geben. Ich kann mich gerne heute Nachmittag mal mit dem Amazon Programm drangeben ein, zwei epubs zu konvertieren. 
Ich habe schon seit 5-6 Jahren auf die E-Reader geschielt, und selbst die eingefleischten Sony Liebhaber sagen das der Kindle ein guter Einstieg für einen E-reader ist.
Der hat jetzt auch meine Leselust wieder verstärkt, habe gar nicht so viel Zeit. Als Geheimtip noch http://www.gutenberg.org/ 36.000 kostenlose E-books. In allen Formaten.


----------



## Littletall (31. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, Servon ^^

Ich werd mit dem E-Book aber trotzdem noch warten. Und zwar, weil ich erst meine Hochzeit gut überstehen will und mein Geld lieber etwas sparen sollte dafür. Danach kann ich mir immer noch ein Ebook kaufen.


----------



## Servon (31. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich haben Damen im Hochzeitsmodus für so Etwas kaum einen Gedanken frei. 
Vielleicht ist es auch keine schlechte Idee noch ein Jährchen zu warten. Mit dem Kampfpreis des Kindle wurde schon ein breiterer Kundenkreis erschlossen und E-Reader sind bekannter geworden. Die Konkurrenzprodukte werden stärker beworben. Dies könnte vielleicht noch einen kleinen Schub zu einem besseren Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis geben und ein wenig Ordnung in die Formate bringen.
Egal wofür du dich entscheidest, eins möchte ich dir doch ans Herz legen. Jetzt nach ein paar Büchern würde ich Eins nicht missen, und das ist die E-Ink Anzeige. Ich schaue mir den lieben, langen Tag schon genug LEDs an, da bietet das elektronische Papier eine gute Alternative.
Bin immer noch beeindruckt, das man in der prallen Sonne draußen im Garten ohne Probleme lesen kann.

Natürlich jetzt noch die Konvertierungsinformation:
3 ePubs konvertiert: 2 Bücher erscheinen beim durchblättern okay. Das 3. hat bei jedem Abschnittsanfang 4 Leerzeichen, dies könnte den Lesefluß schon stören. 
Hmm, 3 weitere Bücher auf der "to read" Liste.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Kobo Touch bestellt der offenbar Formatmäßig endlich mal so ziemlich alles unterstützt.
PDF-reflow kann er nicht, kann der Kindle aber auch nicht. 

http://cme.at/testbericht/test-kobo-ereader-touch-edition/


> Auch bei den verfügbaren Dateiformaten gibt sich der Kobo Touch keine wirkliche Blöße. Neben den mittlerweile notwendigen Standardformaten ePub und PDF können noch MOBI, TXT, RTF, HTML sowie die Comic-Standards CBZ und CBR angezeigt werden. Für Bildformate steht eine JPG-, GIF-, PNG-, BMP- und TIFF-Unterstützung zur Verfügung.
> 
> Für keines der genannten Formate gab es im Test Wiedergabeprobleme.


----------



## vollmi (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ja auch ein Kindle. Was ich wirklich klasse fand, ist das integrierte GSM Modem mit Weltweitvertrag. 
Das heisst man kauft das Kindle einmal. Und kann dann die Bücher aus dem Amazon Shop runterladen wo immer auf dem Planeten man sich aufhält. Es muss nur eine GSM abdeckung vorhanden sein.
rudimentäres Surfen ist darüber auch möglich (Sehr rudimentär!)
Wird zeit dass das jemand knackt das man das Kindle als WLAN GSM Modem weltweit nutzen kann. Aber das würde wohl recht schnell auffallen 

Ich habe mir dazu dann noch die Amazon Lederhülle mit Leselicht gekauft (speziell als Kindlezubehör) Und ich muss sagen, selbst mit der fetten Hülle liegt das Kindle noch super in der Hand. Und obwohl ich die hälfte der Lesezeit mit dem integrierten Leselicht lese, lade ich das Kindle nur etwa alle 4-6 Wochen auf (dann hat es noch gut 1/4 Batteriestand). 

mfG René


----------



## Littletall (2. Dezember 2011)

Cool, gut zu wissen, dass es da jetzt ein weiteres mit mehreren Formaten gibt.

Trotzdem warte ich jetzt erstmal ab bis nach meiner Hochzeit. Soviel Zeit zum Lesen hab ich ja eh nicht davor (und mein Tanzlehrer meldet sich einfach nicht...)


----------



## Blasto (2. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und wenn du 10 Tage Urlaub machst packst du in deinen Rucksack auch mal eben 6 Bücher? Haha


Besser als wenn man am Strand liegt und der Akku aufeinmal leer ist :/


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja mit ein Gag bei der eInk Sache - der Akku hält bei den meisten Geräten ca 1 Monat.


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2011)

Ih hab mich jetzt für einen kobo Touch entschieden - eben weil er sehr viele Formate inkl. ePub DRM kann.
Ich bin bisher auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

